# Current draw of a Bachman Porter



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm exploring options in DCC, and have settles on NCE because I've used it before and seems to be a good system. If not NCE, MRC would be my second option. I'm starting to plan and build a 15 foot long switching layout, so I need walk around control by either wireless throttles or tethered throttles. The sole locomotive I want to upgrade to DCC, at least for now, is my Bachmann 0-4-0 side tank porter. I don't have it with me right now since I'm at college and don't have access to my trains or my electrical equipment; so I can't test the locomotive for current draw.

I need to know what the general current draw is when running at about 14 volts, and I need to know the peak current draw when the locomotive stalls. I'm guessing that the general current draw is around 0.75Amps and the stall current is about 1.5 amps, considering it's a small locomotive with a single motor.

The Porter I own was bought new in 2012, so it is one of the newer models offered by Bachmann. I heard the newer motors drew less current, but I honestly don't know. So has anyone tested their Bachmann Porter for current draw? If so, what did you get for current readings? This will help me decide what decoder to look for, and will tell me if I can get away with something like the Power Cab with an optional booster, NCE's DCC Twin with 3 amps and a tethered throttle, or to get a 5 amp ProCab. Seeing that I'm in college I'd like to do this on a budget, so I don't want to pay for amps I won't need. Again, I'm only running one locomotive on a small shelf layout, so my power requirements are pretty small. That might sound cheap, but I'm on a tight budget and don't want to spend more than I have to.

I'm also looking at DC options such as the USA trains tethered 10 amp throttle. If that's cheaper, and seeing that it also offers walk around capability, I might go with that instead. But I do want to eventually get DCC, so if I buy sooner rather than later it will be more beneficial.

All of this revolves around what the porter requires for current, so any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks!

--James


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Bachmann Porter is not listed but this page might help. 

George Schreyer's - Tractive Effort Tests 

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The USA trains 10 amp throttle has had a lot of failures mentioned on 2 forums I am on. 
Nothing in this world is perfect, but I have seen too many comments on this unit. 
They do repair it, but there are shipping costs and down time to be concerned about. 
So, make sure you have a back up (even a starter set supply can run smaller trains when the main unit fails) in case a problem occurs when choosing any unit.


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

The fifth generation Big Hauler, the new LGB 0-4-0 nuer 22232 and the Davenport ought to have the same motor as the Bachmann Porter. They are about the same size, each have one motor, and the Big Hauler's motor looks identical to that of the 0-4-0. So I can safely say that the porter draws about 1.2 amps when slipping, and has about a 3-4 amp stall current. So if I go with DCC, the NCE DCC Twin should provide me with enough power, but I should look for a 5 amp decoder. That should work fine, I just install a fuse between the DCC controller and the track and that should keep the DCC controller safe in case of a derailment or a stall. Although I doubt that would happen on such a small shelf layout.

--James


----------

